# 65mm. dowel jig.



## Derek Willis. (30 May 2009)

I neede to make some 65mm. dowel and don't have a lathe, did it this way,





Derek.


----------



## Woodmagnet (30 May 2009)

I wouldn't call 65mm a dowel Derek, I'd call it a "club". :lol: 
Good idea though mate. 8)


----------



## OPJ (30 May 2009)

Great idea, Derek! Certainly looks more accurate that some of the other methods I've seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve Maskery (31 May 2009)

And an extra tip for this kind of cutting...

Use a cove cutter and offset the router a little so that a proper cutting edge is doing the routing. You can get a very clean surface straight off the router this way.

S


----------



## Derek Willis. (31 May 2009)

Just in case you are all wondering why I need 65mm. dowel, here they are, the children's activity tent at the village fete, together with my areoplanes.
derek.


----------



## Woodmagnet (31 May 2009)

Well done again Derek, the children are very lucky to
have someone take the time to make things for them
to play with. Hope the weather was nice for the fete. :wink:


----------



## Derek Willis. (31 May 2009)

Thanks Kevin,
As for the weather I am only getting things ready for the fete on July 4th.
Derek.


----------



## Woodmagnet (1 Jun 2009)

Ah! I'll keep my fingers crossed for decent weather
for them then. :wink:


----------

